# to make a seat on a plane/train/bus more comfortable



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

What is the Finnish word for a situation, when I sit on a plane or a train, and I let my seat lean backwards so that it becomes a bit more comfortable when sleeping? 

"Minä veden istuimeni taaksepäin (?)."

And how can I say if I do it as long as the seat is able, that is, to the point where I can't lean it more?

"Minä veden istuimeni taaksepäin täydellisesti. (?)"

And what is the opposite of the word, that is, I let my seat back to the original state (for example, when it's disturbance on the plane, passengers are asked to do this).

"Minä veden istuimeni jälkeenpäin." (?)

What is the word to use when the seat doesn't have such a function?

"Istuimeni ei saa vetää taaksepäin." (?)


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

""Minä veden istuimeni taaksepäin (?)."
No. _Kallistan [istuimeni] selkänojaa taaksepäin._
"Veden" is the genitive of "vesi": _Tämän *veden* maku on omituinen._

""Minä veden istuimeni taaksepäin täydellisesti. (?)""
_Kallistan istuintani/istuimeni/selkänojani niin taakse kuin mahdollista_.

""Minä veden istuimeni jälkeenpäin." (?)"
_Oikaisen/Nostan [istuimeni] selkänojan pystyasentoon._

""Istuimeni ei saa vetää taaksepäin." (?)"
_Istuimeni selkänojaa ei voi säätää/kallistaa._


----------



## Gavril

Grumpy Old Man said:


> ""Minä veden istuimeni taaksepäin täydellisesti. (?)""
> _Kallistan istuintani/istuimeni/selkänojani niin taakse kuin mahdollista_.



What would affect the choice between accusative (istuimeni) and partitive (istuintani) here?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

I think the best choice would be "selkänojani" since it is the part of the seat that is adjustable. However, people often say either "istuintani" or "istuimeni". I can't say why I would prefer one or the other. "Kallistan istuimeni selkänojan" would also be right.


----------

